# Vote for this chick!



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

yo dudes, figured id throw this out there to help out a friend. Vote for this chick if u got a few seconds of your time, shes modeled with a some VW's and some lower class cars etc and is going for the NJ bikini team. Shes tied for 1st place with some other chick so every vote counts! she will win cash/a cruise and a **** ton of publicity... and of course more modeling with bagged euro's!
heres the link to vote... you will need facebook.
Some of you east coasters/lower class may know her... but its Christina Skorochod
http://www.facebook.com/njbikiniteam?v=app_20678178440

few pics:

















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

voted for hawtness


----------



## mihneagabriel (Aug 7, 2009)

SuperBacon said:


> voted for hawtness


this.


----------



## vwdgood (Jul 31, 2000)

what is the target on her back? i don't have my glasses with me.


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

vwdgood said:


> what is the target on her back? i don't have my glasses with me.


On her shirt? Looks like an air strut and a coilover.


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

+1 vote.


----------



## vwdgood (Jul 31, 2000)

UghRice said:


> On her shirt? Looks like an air strut and a coilover.


i meant the target on her lower back


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

i shot her in front of a GS, but i didn't edit any of the pictures cuz the other girl was hotter.


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

d.tek said:


> i shot her in front of a GS, but i didn't edit any of the pictures cuz the other girl was hotter.


tekyyy i wanna see this said hotter girl haha


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

wow some of those girls are BUSTED, almost manly....


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

Cmon saraang! Vote


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

The chick should be bagged too:beer:


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

midwest dubin said:


> The chick should be bagged too:beer:


:laugh: Voted :thumbup:


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

i def didn't vote for this one.


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

butter face


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

eastcoaststeeze said:


> tekyyy i wanna see this said hotter girl haha





















that was the same day as the picture with the two of them in front of the black car.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

nap83 said:


> i def didn't vote for this one.


looks like a dude.

there are a couple others on there that are kinda scary looking :what:


----------



## bassmanjosh (Nov 6, 2004)

link doesn't work for me.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

rabriolet said:


> looks like a dude.
> 
> there are a couple others on there that are kinda scary looking :what:


does look like a dude, whoa...:facepalm:


----------



## vee_rub (May 18, 2006)

nap83 said:


> i def didn't vote for this one.


omglmaorofl fail!


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh man how about some good pictures?

Who wouldnt want to vote for this chick... really


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

i vote


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

u gotta ask tekkers for those. I dont have


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

:facepalm:


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

kind of a weak selection


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

yeah no ****. thats why I voted for CS


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

rabriolet said:


> :facepalm:



AHHHH!!! Baggy Fukin Bikini on the left! WTF


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

you got crackhead snooki on the far left... superdome asian chick right next to her and look at those abs on the 4th chick  --- girl in the middle is a different story, she is most likely not friends with all the other girls surrounding her


----------



## Tym2Jet (Jun 18, 2004)

nap83 said:


> you got crackhead snooki on the far left... superdome asian chick right next to her and look at those abs on the 4th chick  --- girl in the middle is a different story, she is most likely not friends with all the other girls surrounding her


 :laugh::laugh::laugh: Truth


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

Jersey Girls aint trash, Trash gets picked up...


----------



## Rattle Can Special (Sep 20, 2004)

rabriolet said:


> looks like a dude.
> 
> there are a couple others on there that are kinda scary looking :what:


It is jersey


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

Swbd4L said:


> Oh man how about some good pictures?
> 
> Who wouldnt want to vote for this chick... really


 what does your gf look like if you think these girls are hot


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

NDubber said:


> what does your gf look like if you think these girls are hot


haha yea the girls on this page arent amazing...but....if you make a comment like that you might as well enlighten us with a pic.


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

x2 pic now!:bs:


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

NDubber said:


> what does your gf look like if you think these girls are hot


Are you saying that Christina chick is NOT hot? or are you talking about people calling the other chicks ugly? I'm confused


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

this girl is 12. don't vote.


----------



## padubbin421 (Apr 11, 2009)

hahaha the dude in the pink bikini :banghead:


----------

